# Zelda: The Lost Tales (Sundays)



## htrajan (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey all,

A Zelda buff and I have designed a Zelda system that I think works perfectly with Savage Worlds. By Zelda, I of course mean the Zelda Universe implemented by Nintendo. If you do not have access to the Savage Worlds core rulebook, send me a tell, and I can hook you up. You can also contact me if you need to learn the Savage Worlds system and thus need help making your character.

Char Gen: typical Savage Worlds rules with 5 ability points and 15 skill points. You will also choose races (stats currently tentative):

•	Hylian: no stats, bonus edge, must take at least a minor hindrance (player's choice)
•	Goron: +1 strength die, +1 toughness, -1 agility die, -2 Pace
•	Zora: +1 agility die, -1 vigor die, +2 inherent bonus to swimming, can breathe underwater
•	Gerudo: +1 spirit die, mean hindrance (-2* charisma)
•	Sheikah: +1 smarts die, outsider hindrance (also -2* charisma)

*Statistically these are identical, but differ for purposes of RPing.

(Note that there is no Kokiri, as they cannot leave the forest.)

Beyond the benefits of these races, you can buy Edges by adding extra Hindrances.

Back Story: In this lost chapter of the vast history of Hyrule, we arrive upon an age of War: not between Hyrule and the Forces of Evil, but rather with the Kingdoms of Labrynna and Holodrum. The kings of the nations have each acquired a piece of the Triforce, with Hyrule in possession of the Triforce of Wisdom, Labrynna holding the Triforce of Courage and Holodrum keeping the Triforce of Power. The kingdoms are trying to complete the entire Triforce in order to attain Absolute Power. The adventuring party begins as hired hands by the Kingdom of Hyrule to do battle with those from the other two kingdoms, but will quickly realize that there is more to this tale than simply a war between three kingdoms.

Setting: The Game takes place in the greater Continent of Serrad (my own homebrew creation), which is triangular in shape and holds the kingdoms near the three vertices. They are separated by Plains in the center, which diverge to Tundra in the North and Desert in the South. There is also Swamp land scattered around areas with rivers and lakes as well as Barrows lurking in the Plains, rumored to house an Ancient Evil that was sealed away long ago.

Game Time: Games will be held Sundays (as per the title), and I'm inclined to go from 1-5 or 6 PST for sessions.

Advancement: Advancement per this system happens quickly (only 5 exp per level, every level), and I imagine this game will run for 10-12 weeks before completion. Bearing that in mind, you should consider this a solid commitment and try not to miss more than 2 sessions. If you quit a bit later than near the beginning, there will likely not be much time to find a replacement.

Maptool usage: I will likely be using the 1.3.b55 build for stability concerns and custom make all character tokens with macros once characters are created. If you need help learning Maptool as well, please contact me (see below).

If you're interested in joining, please post here with the "archetype" you'd like to fill (i.e. tank, rogue, mage, healer/secondary mage). Ideally, I would like for a well rounded party that can fill in each other's gaps, but as there are no definite "classes" in Savage Worlds, this is not a huge concern.

Questions? Feel free to PM me or contact me at: AIM (htrajan), YIM (htrajan2002) or MSN (tikt4ever@hotmail.com). The latter three are the best way to contact me for the purpose of learning the rules of Savage Worlds and creating your character.


----------

